# my insurance rocks!!



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

2 days ago a water line busted and flooded 60% of my floors i called my insurance and they sent out a professional cleaner and is was there with in an hour. the guy ripped out all my carpet and tile and put up all the drying equipment. well the agent came out the next day took his adjustment and told me it may take a few weeks for the process to go through. i told the guy that my 5yr old son will be moving in with me in the next week or 2 and was gona be here through the holidays. he looked at me and said let me see what i can to. so he went out to his truck to do the paper work and stayed gone 2hrs. when he returned he handed me a check for the whole fix and said marry xmas. i couldnt of had a bigger **** eating grin!:kiss:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

That's a good deal man!! Same thing happened to my grandparents house. They were on vacation and came home to a flooded house. State farm came in and had contractors completely re-finish the floors, all wall panels in house, and new carpet everywhere. They even installed new cabinets in hallways and in kitchen. They put my grandparents in a really nice hotel for 3 weeks (paid for all food there, and all laundry fees and a bunch of other stuff) while all this was done!

Hope you get everything done quickly as you would like!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

man they got a good deal to. mine wasnt deemed none livable so that was good but im going friday to pick up the flooring


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

GOOD DEAL! Congrats

Im with ya on the good insurance company. I have Geico on my vehicle insurance and I loooooooooove them. Made a bad mistake last summer, and got in an accident/dui(yeah, i know, im an idiot) and they have been by my side ever since. Sent someone out to my house the week after the accident(rolled my truck and hit a tree so hard i split my dana 60 front axle in half) just to see how I was doing. They also LOWERED my rates in the spring for keeping my 72 dodge on full coverage so in case there was a fire/vandalism it would be covered as they know its my baby. And to cap it all off, last week, i forgot to re-up my insurance on the vehicles, and i get a letter in my door from my local agent asking me if I was still intending to use them. They covered me for the 10 days after I didnt re-up, and even moved my new start date back 11 more days for me being a customer for 5+ years. The agent even told me to wait 21 days after my coverage expires every year because they will move my date back 21 days, with coverage, every year. 

Like byrd, customer service goes a looooong way, and you can bet till the day I die, Geico will be my insurance company. And with the first paycheck from my new job, I will be getting full coverage on the Brute through them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It's nice to hear of insurance companies that truly do help you out in a time of need. That's a pleasant change.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

My house did the same thing about a month ago glad everything worked out


----------

